# The apitamy of the Michigan deer hunter



## mbell6012 (12 mo ago)

I wanted to give a shout out to Doyle pinkley,of Roscommon. This guy out in the woods at 87 years old hunting deer,how impressive is that,and then shoot's a great buck, maybe his best,who knows.i wonder the deer tails he could tell ,if you know him, give him a hug from me and congrats to him on a truly great accomplishment .if you don't know him, congratulate him for showing all us it's possible to complete our dreams even at 87years old.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Kudos to the old fellow for having the grit to be out there still after em. Congrats on his success as well. I can only hope to be able to hunt deer to that age and only dream of being successful. They say age is a state of mind, it appears that may be true. Cheers to the old hunter and to his next hunting season. May god and his crosshairs find him success again. I’d venture his successes are now measured in sunrises from the blind….I know mine now always are.


----------

